

Mystery of Black Holes "Solved" - ComputerGuru
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7574255.stm

======
michael_dorfman
Am I the only one who laments the days when BBC headlines weren't as
overstated as the average tabloid?

~~~
rms
The actual headline:

Black hole star mystery 'solved'

